# New styrene kit Wish List with discussion being allowed.



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

This thread is open for discussion & you may add as much as you want.It mite actually catch the eye of all styrene companies.It`s ok if others repeat cause it points out the demand.Figures vehicles,dioramas & everything etc.Whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent!!:thumbsup:
This is much needed!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A STYRENE GRIM REAPER!!!!!

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*I want this thread to be fun!*

So even if the licensing would be expensive.Name it anyway.:tongue:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> A STYRENE GRIM REAPER!!!!!
> 
> Chris.


Awesome Bro especially with a ultra cool base.:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*B Movie Monsters*

I love the old Universal Monsters but I`d love to see the companies turn their attention to B Movies for a change.I`m sure their prices for licensing would be affordable.The top one on my list would be The Man From Planet X.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

How about a Spindrift!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> How about a Spindrift!


That's funny and cruel at the same time, it almost like you own 
a model company..... Wait you do......


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> How about a Spindrift!


Nah- it'd never sell.....

Chris.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

How bout a few of the vehicles from Avatar? I'd love a good detail scale ship of those helicopters and huge bombers/dropships from the movie.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Then again, I'm, sure licensing cost would be outlandish for Avatar kits. Maybe make a good detailed kit of one of my sci-fi faves.....

The GUNSTAR, from The Last Starfighter. You know, fold out "Death Blossom" petals n all. Moebius could sure do this kit justice.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Ok: How about some Hammer Horror!
Chris Lee Dracula, Peter Cushing Van Helsing, Ingrid Pitt Vampire Lovers, etc, all in 1/8 styrene with bases like Aurora should have made.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Moebius said:


> How about a Spindrift!


Its already been done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good timing! I've been working on a graphic wish list:
http://inpayne.com/models/wishlist/wishlist.htm

It's a work in progress, but it's fairly complete at the moment.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Scorpitat said:


> How bout a few of the vehicles from Avatar? I'd love a good detail scale ship of those helicopters and huge bombers/dropships from the movie.


Only if they're in 3d. :hat:


I mentioned in the Moebius Wish List how I love the Seattle Space Needle. I'd love to see a five or six foot tall model of that, and I'm baffled as to why they never ever had anything, other than a few 10 inch tall cigarette lighters or smaller paperweights (all of which by the way, are terrible).

Or how about stuff from the 1980 movie version of Flash Gordon?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Zathros said:


> Its already been done!


Perfect, we don't need to do it again! Whew, what a relief!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Perfect, we don't need to do it again! Whew, what a relief!


Now now, let's not be hasty here......:drunk:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Can we get a kit of that ship from "Battle Beyond the Stars"? You know, the one that was flown by "John Boy", from The Waltons. Kinda looked like it had "boobs" from the front on view.

Now THAT would look good in a display case! LOLOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

Proteus please.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Proteus.

Anything from "The Incredibles." There were a lot of neat designs in that movie.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cecil the sea-sick sea serpent.....

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My list is short but concise:

1/24 scale SPINDRIFT
1/24 scale PROTEUS
1/24 scale APPLE 1 DIVING BELL
1/35 scale INVADERS SAUCER
1/6 scale ROBOT B-9
1/48 scale FIREBALL XL-5




(And a Large scale Land Of The Giants Spaceship)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Great Idea this Thread*

:thumbsup:I'd love to see a new Customizing Kit, to compliment all the cool Moebius Monster Models that have and are about to be released...
An Elvira Kit:thumbsup:
a Morticia Kit :thumbsupAddams Family Series)
1313 Mockingbird Lane...the Munsters House complete with moving Ghosts like the Addams Family Haunted House...man that would be so cooool, I've always liked old Spooky Haunted Houses and I've always liked being able to discuss this and other 'Wish List' wishes...as I said before the Website is called HobbyTalk for a reason:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Sealab. Would love to see that again, somehow!


----------



## dale r (Aug 30, 2007)

A smaller C-57D about 8" to 10"
A larger Robby 1/6 scale
A The Day the Earth Stood Still Space Ship with Klaatu and Gort
Supergirl, Batgirl, Black Canary
New Superman, New Batman


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sealab would be awesome, Dr.Brad:thumbsup:...so would Supergirl and Batgirl as well as the "Mother Ship" from "Close Encounters of The Third Kind"....
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a BIG fan of anatomical and visible kits and I'd love to see all the Renwal, Superior,and Pyro kits make a comeback. 
There's so many more subjects that could be done as new kits too. I doubt there's a snowballs chance in Hell of ever seeing any new ones but it's nice to dream....

Chris.
ps: If anyone's got a Renwal Visible Pigeon they want to get rid of......


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> I'm a BIG fan of anatomical and visible kits and I'd love to see all the Renwal, Superior,and Pyro kits make a comeback.
> There's so many more subjects that could be done as new kits too. I doubt there's a snowballs chance in Hell of ever seeing any new ones but it's nice to dream....
> 
> Chris.
> ps: If anyone's got a Renwal Visible Pigeon they want to get rid of......


Yes, and I'd guess a Sealab kit has about the same chance of seeing the light of day...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Sealab's still a highly sought after classic Aurora. I think it's possible it'll show up again. I also need one for my "visible" collection so it'd be great if it was repopped....

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Moebius said:


> How about a Spindrift!


Been done. lol How about a 1:1 scale kit of The Giants!! lol :freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This thread's only been up less than a day and it's already on its 3rd page! Maybe it should be a sticky....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think this should be a Sticky also :thumbsup:
A lot of cool suggestions here and lots to discuss...
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*District 9 kits?*

The Prawns were cool & so was buddy when he stepped into that robotic suit.That film had some great CGI work.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

AuroraFan1 said:


> Ok: How about some Hammer Horror!
> Chris Lee Dracula, Peter Cushing Van Helsing, Ingrid Pitt Vampire Lovers, etc, all in 1/8 styrene with bases like Aurora should have made.


Yessssssss!!!!!!!! Please!!! Even Lee as Rasputin! My favorite Hammer film!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I think this should be a Sticky also :thumbsup:
> A lot of cool suggestions here and lots to discuss...
> Mcdee


What exactly does Sticky mean on a forum?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> :thumbsup:I'd love to see a new Customizing Kit, to compliment all the cool Moebius Monster Models that have and are about to be released...
> An Elvira Kit:thumbsup:
> a Morticia Kit :thumbsupAddams Family Series)
> 1313 Mockingbird Lane...the Munsters House complete with moving Ghosts like the Addams Family Haunted House...man that would be so cooool, I've always liked old Spooky Haunted Houses and I've always liked being able to discuss this and other 'Wish List' wishes...as I said before the Website is called HobbyTalk for a reason:thumbsup:
> Mcdee:wave:


The customizing idea is good but better thought out this time.No giant mutant turkey vultures. lol


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Cecil the sea-sick sea serpent.....
> 
> Chris.


Yes!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What's wrong with giant mutant turkey vultures? I married one.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Absolutely need a PROTEUS 1/24 scale!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

OK..you asked for it!

Figures:

1/6 Blade (from the movies)
1/6 Barnabas Collins (original Series)
1/6 Christopher Lee Dracula
1/6 Christopher Lee Mummy
1/6 COTW Werewolf
1/6 Swimming Creature from the Black Lagoon 
1/6 Glen Strange Frankenstien
1/6 "The Master" from Salem's Lot (original film)
1/6 Maximus from Gladiator
1/6 Abbott and Costello
1/6 Kolchak: The Night Stalker
1/6 Vegas Vampire From the Night Stalker
1/6 Rob Zombie

Large scale spacecraft:

Spindrift
8 Window Seaview
Valley Forge from Silent Running
Tos Battlestar Galactica
1/350 Tos Klingon Battle Cruiser
1/350 Tos Romulan Bird of prey
1/350 Tos Botany Bay
UFO Interceptor
UFO - UFO
Invaders Saucer



Vehicles:

UFO Shado Mobile
UFO Ed Straker car
UFO Foster's car
Mad Max Interceptor (new kit from the first film)

:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

WmTodd said:


> Only if they're in 3d. :hat:
> 
> 
> I mentioned in the Moebius Wish List how I love the Seattle Space Needle. I'd love to see a five or six foot tall model of that, and I'm baffled as to why they never ever had anything, other than a few 10 inch tall cigarette lighters or smaller paperweights (all of which by the way, are terrible).
> ...


One of my Grail Kits:Made by the Stalco Products Corp.
Norwalk,Calif. 1962

Stands 18" high and costed $1.89.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Batman and Robin climbing the side of a building on the Bat rope/grappling hook--as in the TV show.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> What's wrong with giant mutant turkey vultures? I married one.....
> 
> Chris.


You married my Ex? Good luck with that!! lol


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's OK .....I'm happily divorced ....

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> OK..you asked for it!
> 
> Figures:
> 
> ...


Awesome list!! No Lee Frankie though?


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Herman Munster, Ok?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

here's one I would like to see...
















THE COLOSSAL BEAST
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Liberty Valance, _Dude!_


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

The gunslinger robot from West World. Where nothing can go wrong, go wrong, go wrong.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(Disguising his voice) How about that Italian Red with grey pin-striped variation of the Flying Sub? If I remember right, it had a hatch on the side and passenger compartment windows, and coupled with the front view port, if the hatch were left open, the whole interior would be visible to the builder once it was completed.
It had a dome and lots of lights on the outside, too!
I ferget the name of the show, but it had something to do with giants and a "recue of the week" storyline...


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Seaview said:


> (Disguising his voice) How about that Italian Red with grey pin-striped variation of the Flying Sub? If I remember right, it had a hatch on the side and passenger compartment windows, and coupled with the front view port, if the hatch were left open, the whole interior would be visible to the builder once it was completed.
> It had a dome and lots of lights on the outside, too!
> I ferget the name of the show, but it had something to do with giants and a "recue of the week" storyline...


 How about a 1:1 Seaview & then we could watch Seaview explode with excitement? lol Just bustin your chops my friend!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Rhedosaurus!!!!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

A series of 1/8 Hammer Monsters
Also some 50's Bmovie Monsters same scale
Oh and a 1/12 scale Metaluna, and the org monsters scenes drac and mr hyde
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Jodet said:


> Rhedosaurus!!!!



Yes! Harryhausen kits would be great :thumbsup: 

Rhedosaurus
Ymir
Spaceship from 20,000,000 Miles to Earth
Earth vs. the Flyinh Saucers diorama (UFO crashing into building)
It came from Beneath the Sea diorama (It crushing the bridge)
And many other possibilities...

B-Movie Monsters!!!!!!

Mole People :thumbsup:
It, the Terror
Metaluna Mutant
Colossal Man/Beast
Saucer Men (Group)
Them!
Tarantula
And many, many others...


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> :thumbsup:I'd love to see a new Customizing Kit, to compliment all the cool Moebius Monster Models that have and are about to be released...
> An Elvira Kit:thumbsup:
> a Morticia Kit :thumbsupAddams Family Series)
> 1313 Mockingbird Lane...the Munsters House complete with moving Ghosts like the Addams Family Haunted House...man that would be so cooool, I've always liked old Spooky Haunted Houses and I've always liked being able to discuss this and other 'Wish List' wishes...as I said before the Website is called HobbyTalk for a reason:thumbsup:
> Mcdee:wave:



I second all that! I remember Dad making the Munsters Coach for me when I was seven years old. One of these days I may tackle a laser-cut facade of the Munsters House...with a complete foyer including staircase with Spot underneath of course!

I used to draw it all the time when I was a kid. 

That and the Jupiter 2.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

falcondesigns said:


> One of my Grail Kits:Made by the Stalco Products Corp.
> Norwalk,Calif. 1962
> 
> Stands 18" high and costed $1.89.




There IS a God.... or WAS one.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I would like to have kits of the ships from 
the Franz Joseph "Technical Manual".
Good sized kits, comparable to the AMT _Enterprise_
kit size. (I can't remember the scale.)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

WmTodd said:


> There IS a God.... or WAS one.


I payed a LOT more than $1.89!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

More monsters.

Any Universal. (Ygor, Man Made Monster, Dracula's Daughter, Mad Ghoul,etc)
Any B monsters. (Monster That Challenged the World, It Conquered the World, even Night of the Blood Beast).
Any Hammer monsters. (especially those lady vampires).
Literature/mythology (Cyclops, Medusa, Dorian Gray, Scrooge).

Guess that about covers it. Whatever Scott has planned for Monarch and whatever the Moebius gang puts out will make me extremely happy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> I would like to have kits of the ships from
> the Franz Joseph "Technical Manual".
> Good sized kits, comparable to the AMT _Enterprise_
> kit size. (I can't remember the scale.)


1/650 (or 1/635, depending on who you ask). And I agree.

Though PNT Models makes great resin conversion kits for the 1/1000 Polar Light Enterprise, and Starcrafts Models makes full kits in 1/1400.


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Executioner ( Axe Man ) with victim
Iron Maiden
Gallows
Torture Rack
Wheel of Pain
Oh the fun stuff we could use in 1/8 styrene
Cemetary accessories in 1/8 such as good quality headstones, above ground crypts, gnarled trees, etc.
No license problems here.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

AuroraFan1 said:


> Executioner ( Axe Man ) with victim
> Iron Maiden
> Gallows
> Torture Rack
> ...


ALL OF THE ABOVE!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Let see we're all dreaming..

Figures:
Classic Supergirl
Kirby style Hulk
The Flash
Kirby style Thor
Accurate B9 Robot
George Reeves Superman or just a new Silver age Superman ala Curt Swan
New Lone Ranger

Vehicles:
The Time Machine
Disney Nautilus
Gunstar
Proteus
Serenity

Just a few ideas
Rogue


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The 3 Firemen hoisting the American Flag at Ground Zero


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would like to see...

from Pegasus Models:
_Conquest of Space_ The "Wheel" Space Station
_Conquest of Space_ Winged Mars Lander Spaceship
_Conquest of Space_ Transport Rocket
_Conquest of Space_ Rocket sled with astronaut figures
More spacecraft from classic TV series and movies

from Moebius Models:
_Land of the Giants_ 1/24 or 1/32 _Spindrift_

_nu Battlestar Galactica_ 1/32 Raptor
_nu Battlestar Galactica_ 1/2500 _Galactica_
_nu Battlestar Galactica_ 1/2500 _Pegasus_

from Moebius or Revell:
_Battlestar Galactica_ 1/2500 Colonial Battlestar _Galactica_
_Battlestar Galactica_ 1/2500 Cylon Base Star
_Battlestar Galactica_ 1/32 Cylon Fighter

from Round 2 (AMT/MPC/Polar Lights):
_Star Trek_ 1/350 Original TV Series _USS Enterprise_ (coming Q1/2011)
_Star Trek_ 1/350 Original TV Series Klingon Battle Cruiser
_Star Trek_ 1/350 Original TV Series Romulan _Bird of Prey_
_Star Trek_ 1/350 Original TV Series DY-100 _Botany Bay_
_Star Trek_ 1/1000 Original TV Series Space Station K-7
_Star Trek_ 1/1000 Original TV Series Romulan _Bird of Prey_
_Star Trek_ 1/24 Original TV Series Shuttlecraft _Galileo_
_Star Trek_ 1/24 Original TV Series _USS Enterprise_ Bridge
_Star Trek_ 1/1 Original TV Series Exploration Set (Phaser/Communicator/Tricorder)

_Star Trek - Phase II_ 1/350 _USS Enterprise_
_Star Trek - Phase II_ 1/350 Klingon Battle Cruiser
_Star Trek - Phase II_ 1/1000 _USS Enterprise_
_Star Trek - Phase II_ 1/1000 Klingon Battle Cruiser

_Star Trek - TMP_ 1/350 Klingon K'T'inga Battle Cruiser
_Star Trek - TMP_ 1/1000 Klingon K'T'inga Battle Cruiser
_Star Trek - TMP_ 1/24 _USS Enterprise_ Bridge
_Star Trek - TMP_ 1/24 Travel Pod
_Star Trek - TMP_ 1/24 Work Bee with Cargo Train and attachments
_Star Trek - TMP_ 1/24 Starfleet Shuttle
_Star Trek - TMP_ 1/72 Starfleet Long-Range Shuttle with Warp Sled

_Star Trek II - TWOK_ 1/350 _USS Reliant_
_Star Trek II - TWOK_ 1/1000 _USS Reliant_

_Star Trek III - TSFS_ 1/350 _USS Excelsior_ (build either NX or NCC version)
_Star Trek III - TSFS_ 1/350 _USS Grissom_
_Star Trek III - TSFS_ 1/350 Klingon _Bird of Prey_
_Star Trek III - TSFS_ 1/1000 _USS Excelsior_ [new tooling] (build either NX or NCC version)
_Star Trek III - TSFS_ 1/1000 _USS Grissom_
_Star Trek III - TSFS_ 1/1000 Klingon _Bird of Prey_

_Space: 1999_ 1/48 Eagle with Personnel Pod/Medical Pod
_Space: 1999_ 1/48 Eagle Freighter with winch pod
_Space: 1999_ 1/48 Hawk
_Space: 1999_ 1/48 Swift

from Fine Molds:
_Star Wars_ 1/2500 Stardestroyer
_Star Wars_ 1/48 Y-Wing Fighter
_Star Wars_ 1/72 Snow Speeder


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Awesome list!! No Lee Frankie though?


OK...

1/6 Christopher Lee Frankenstien also.....

1/6 Frankenstien and the monster from Hell
1/6 Gunslinger from Westworld
1/6 Headless Horseman from Sleepy Hollow
1/6 Herman Munster
1/6 Lilly
1/6 Eddie
1/6 Grandpa
1/6 B-9 Robot
1/6 Capt. Kirk (original series)
1/6 Mr. Spock (original series)
1/6 Uncle Creepy (Warren Mags)
1/6 Cousin Eerie (Warren Mags)

1313 Mockingbird Lane aka, The Munster House
The Old House from Dark Shadows (original series)
The Marstin House from Salems Lot (original Film)

This could go on...and on...and on...!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Serenity. 1/144 scale should put her at around 16". Detailed cargo bay and flight deck, rotating engines.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Wishes...*

Definately would love a good Proteus kit and a 1/8th scale "The Fly", 1958 please! Don't understand why they haven't been done more often. Not sure i'd put much effort in Barnabas Collins or the his brother Wolfman, if those MPC molds still exist i'd almost bet Tom Lowe is knocking the dust off them as we discuss this today. What a great time we are living in as modelers. Can't thank our benefactors enough! Mobius, Monarch, Round 2, and good ole' Revell'ogram! After all these years even the big guys are listing to us!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

*BIG KONG!:thumbsup:*
MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Posted these in the Moebius section but seeing as other manufacturers might do them where Moebius wouldn't here they are again...



Ships and Vehicles :-


SPACE 1999 EAGLE TRANSPORTER, FREIGHTER, LABORATORY AND VIP EAGLES with cockpit and pod detail, preferably larger than the Product Enterprise 12 inch ones

FLASH GORDON ROCKETSHIPS from the 1930s serials with Buster Crabbe. ZHARKOVS SHIP, MINGS SHIP AND THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE ZHARKOVS SHIP with straight fins and pitot at front + STRATO SLED.

2001 DISCOVERY AND ARIES LANDER, AURORA ORION REISSUE with newly tooled small detail parts.

BLAKES 7 LIBERATOR (Comet Miniatures one is too small and has little detail)

UFO SHADO MOBILE, UFO SAUCER, INTERCEPTOR.

SILENT RUNNING USS VALLEY FORGE



Figures, Monsters etc


DR WHO CLASSIC FIGURES in styrene such as CYBERMEN, SEA DEVILS, ICE WARRIORS and SONTARANS.

CREATURE (new tooling)

HARRYHAUSEN character line, TALOS, CYCLOPS.

MARVEL, COMIC BOOK HULK, MAN THING, SANDMAN (to go with Spidey and the Goblin), THE THING, MR STRETCH.

DRACULA from Francis Ford Coppola's 92 film.

OUTER LIMITS, KEEPERS OF THE PURPLE TWILIGHT.

SKY CAPTAIN ROBOTS 

KING KONG (new tooling)

INVADERS SAUCER reissue but with clear lid and more clear parts for the engine underneath etc

DUNE

FIREFOX

NOSTROMO from Alien. Made of styrene unlike the old vinyl Halcyon one.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

guess I am the only one would would want a better and bigger model of the SeaQuest DSV. The one that came out is ok but a big time pain in the neck to do the paintjob on.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

New Planet of the Apes kits!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

a) 12' hyper-detailed batimobile (from tv show) made by moebius, with lots of lighting possibilities.

b) Jupiter 2 crash site diorama in the same scale of the recent released Moebius J2, with a fully detailed lower deck. The removable upper deck/hull that would lies over the LD would be the same of the kit released.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> a) ... Jupiter 2 crash site diorama in the same scale of the recent released Moebius J2, with a fully detailed lower deck. The removable upper deck/hull that would lies over the LD would be the same of the kit released.


That is an awesome way to incorporate the Lower Deck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How about a grim reaper?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> How about a grim reaper?
> 
> Chris.


:thumbsup:
This is one kit I'd love to see, and I'm amazed it has never been made...The Forgotten Prisoner was a huge success and even the repops are a sought after product...can't go wrong with skeletons...they're eternally spooky...








Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hear ya Denis!!:wave:
Skellingtons is cool!!!
I'm flabbergasted as to why there's never been a grim reaper styrene kit!

Chris.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Storvick said:


> guess I am the only one would would want a better and bigger model of the SeaQuest DSV. The one that came out is ok but a big time pain in the neck to do the paintjob on.


Not really......


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Alexander, your work never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you,It is much appreciated.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> :thumbsup:
> This is one kit I'd love to see, and I'm amazed it has never been made...The Forgotten Prisoner was a huge success and even the repops are a sought after product...can't go wrong with skeletons...they're eternally spooky...
> 
> 
> ...


Like I mentioned earlier with a really cool base maybe with alot of skulls & bones & a couple of rats.:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

How about a kit of McDee burning up the internet asking for clues from Scott about the next 2 Monarch kits. Hee Hee!!


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

HabuHunter32 said:


> OK..you asked for it!
> 
> Figures:
> 
> ...


We made a 1/6 scale Kolchak back in the 90's. There are still some floating around.

from GitG:


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

How about The Nautilus from Capt. Nemo, and the Time Machine?!!?


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

How about the Alabama Leprechaun?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

WmTodd said:


> How about the Alabama Leprechaun?


The who? lol


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Like I posted elsewhere.....

Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser

A better job of the crafts from Gerry Andersons' UFO (UFO, Interceptor, MoonBase, etc.) New movie in the works I hear


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Elvira Kit Announced by Moebius!!!*

Have you heard the news???...Moebius is making an Elvira Kit and Might have it released by Halloween!!!:thumbsup:
Cool Huh?
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

When did they confirm that?! SPILL, man!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> a Morticia Kit :thumbsupAddams Family Series)


Definitely, but the _entire cast_ from the 60s tv series. Actually, I'd settle for Morticia, Gomez, and Lurch...accurately scaled, that is.



bizzarobrian said:


> New Planet of the Apes kits!!


Most definitely; 1/6 or 1/8 scale, with more accurate sculpts than the Addar/Aurora kits.



deadmanincfan said:


> When did they confirm that?! SPILL, man!!!


Read all about it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep Moebius is making an Elvira kit! I hope it is Styrene and 1/8 to fit in with the Aurora classics:thumbsup:
....can a Vampirella be far behind?
Mcdee


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

WmTodd said:


> How about the Alabama Leprechaun?


WHO ALL SEEN THE LEPRECHAUN SAY YEAAAAAAH!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

How about the HobbyTalk Clubhouse?

Imagine all the fun building the regulars sitting around
trying to get whats-his-name from under the couch!

The Dremel Salute in scale!

Scorch marks everwhere!!

(Comes with an ambulance kit, or National Guard detachment.)


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Yep Moebius is making an Elvira kit! I hope it is Styrene and 1/8 to fit in with the Aurora classics:thumbsup:
> ....can a Vampirella be far behind?
> Mcdee


Glad you posted that here Buddy seeing that it got locked as a subject for some retarded reason on another forum here.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*New Moebius Kong ?*

If they decide to do one,I`m thinking a diorama would be awesome.Kong inside the gate with fleeing natives.  No sense posting this on the Moebius Forum because it will get removed for no good reason or closed.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Definitely a new Nostromo in styrene...especially as the real thing has just been lovingly restored.
A larger scale Narcissus shuttle.
A 1/8 spacesuited figure from Alien with optional heads.
A 1/8 Kane Chestburster scene.
A 1/8 Jonathan E from the original Rollerball complete with motorcycle 'tug'.
A styrene 50's Fly figure.
A styrene Invasion of the Body Snatchers (50's or 70's version)
A 1/8 Snake Plissken


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

WmTodd said:


> I second all that! I remember Dad making the Munsters Coach for me when I was seven years old. One of these days I may tackle a laser-cut facade of the Munsters House...with a complete foyer including staircase with Spot underneath of course!
> 
> I used to draw it all the time when I was a kid.
> 
> That and the Jupiter 2.


There's a resin one from way back on eBay now. Here's the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUNSTERS-MANSIO...temQQimsxZ20100323?IMSfp=TL100323135003r19824


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The Molemen
The 1950s Fly (hopefully Monarch is going to do this one)
The Metalutant Mutant
London after Midnight Vampire
The Incredible Shrinking Man and tarantula diorama
Any of the 2001 spacecraft
New renditions of the classic Universal monsters (at least the ones Moebius has not done or is doing)
Many others classic scifi vehicles or classic monsters


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Fireball XL5, John's truck and John boy's car from the waltons, squad 51 and the engine 51 from emergency also the station the same scale.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> There's a resin one from way back on eBay now. Here's the link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MUNSTERS-MANSIO...temQQimsxZ20100323?IMSfp=TL100323135003r19824













Three days left, and it's already got 5 bids and up to 70 bucks.

Nothing good will come of this. 

But thanks for the link!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The Thing from Another World would be awesome in styrene.Him fighting a wolf.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Have you heard the news???...Moebius is making an Elvira Kit and Might have it released by Halloween!!!:thumbsup:
> Cool Huh?
> Mcdee


Cool but I`d much rather have an Vampira.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

John P said:


> Good timing! I've been working on a graphic wish list[snip link]


I love your idea of a 1/6 Lost In Space robot! I wish someone would make a decent 1/6 version of that, it would sell in huge numbers I'm sure. 

Sci Fi Metropolis was supposed to make a 1/6 robot for their 1/6 LIS action figure line, but they seem to be in limbo.

Sean


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

The empty child from dr who, that thing spooked me so much.
Brotherhood of steel power armour from fallout 3, that would be cool.


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

oh and pennywise the clown. that would be perfect.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

marley79 said:


> oh and pennywise the clown. that would be perfect.


Just a generic Tim Curry, then you could customize & have Penneywise, Frankenfurter, Darkness (from Legend)...


----------



## proteus7 (Aug 6, 2009)

My BIG wish is a 1/48th Atreides ornithopter from the Dune 2000 Sci-Fi Channel mini-series. With movable wings and working landing gear.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Large styrene Imperial Star Destroyer
:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Big Kong!!*

Same size as Frankie!!:thumbsup: Or Big Godzilla!! Or both!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa...must be early...thought you said...Big Bong...:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

One of those too!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

A 1/537 scale Excelsior to go along with the AMT Refit annd include parts to make her into the E-B. 
Also a corrected AMT refit, with better fitting parts and detailing as well as clear parts.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Also a corrected AMT refit, with better fitting parts and detailing as well as clear parts.


Not to mention turning it back into a "smoothie".


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Animal House kit*

Wish someone would do the Eat Me car from Animal House & as a bonus add a Bluto figure that you could glue on the hood.:dude:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Wish someone would do the Eat Me car from Animal House & as a bonus add a Bluto figure that you could glue on the hood.:dude:


The "Eat Me" car is available as a 1/18 diecast. They turn up on Ebay from time to time if youre interested.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

With the Stooges just being re-released how about Abbott and Costello in plastic as well? Then we need a Glen Strange Frankienstein, Wolfman and the new to be released Bela Dracula from Moebius all in the same scale and life will be good! Hey, it doesn't hurt to dream does it?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

HabuHunter32 said:


> The "Eat Me" car is available as a 1/18 diecast. They turn up on Ebay from time to time if youre interested.


Technically, that's the Deathmobile, as it appeared after its emergence from the "eat me" shell.

http://www.motorauthority.com/blog/...ouse-deathmobile-replica-buy-it-now-for-12500

Gawd, I love that movie.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> The "Eat Me" car is available as a 1/18 diecast. They turn up on Ebay from time to time if youre interested.


Flintstone did a resin one.Mite scratch build one.Anyone remember what car they used?


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

How about Doc Savage off one of the Bama covers?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MickeyD said:


> How about Doc Savage off one of the Bama covers?


Yes!!


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

My wish list, in no particular order:

Metamorpho
Hawkman & Hawkgirl
Abbott & Costello
Galactus
Daredevil
Dr. Doom
The Phantom - Ghost Who Walks
Christopher Lee Dracula
Re-releases & New Aurora Great Moments in Sports
Re-Release of Aurora's Three Musketeers


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RAMMING SPEEEEEEEEED!!!!

:lol:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Not to mention turning it back into a "smoothie".


What some people may like to see is very faint lines engraved into the hull in an aztek pattern maiking it easier to paint the aztek pattern onto the model.
I know I would like to see that on the refit and Excelsior kits.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd like a Deathmobile myself. Loved that scene.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> What some people may like to see is very faint lines engraved into the hull in an aztek pattern maiking it easier to paint the aztek pattern onto the model.
> I know I would like to see that on the refit and Excelsior kits.




That's what I'd much prefer. An engraved aztec pattern on Trek ships. Unfortunately PL only seem to want to release them with decals for the aztec pattern.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

MickeyD said:


> How about Doc Savage off one of the Bama covers?


Been a few resin ones. I have the one based off of "The Man Who Shook The Earth." Built a "Man of Bronze" one for a friend. Sure would like to see a good styrene one. Maybe if the new movie gets made. And as bad as the old Ron Ely one is, I'd like a kit of him as Doc too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

bizzarobrian said:


> Flintstone did a resin one.Mite scratch build one.Anyone remember what car they used?


Before they turned it into The Deathmobile, it was a 1964 Lincoln Continental four door sedan.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Bobj812 said:


> Been a few resin ones. I have the one based off of "The Man Who Shook The Earth." Built a "Man of Bronze" one for a friend. Sure would like to see a good styrene one. Maybe if the new movie gets made. And as bad as the old Ron Ely one is, I'd like a kit of him as Doc too.


I have two of the resin kits myself, a bust and a small 1/12 scale figure. However as a Doc Savage fan, a large full figure in styrene would be great!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Before they turned it into The Deathmobile, it was a 1964 Lincoln Continental four door sedan.


Thanx Bro!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The Deathmobile emerging from the smoke screen
is my favorite moment from _Animal House_.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

How about a Warlock as a companion piece to the Salem Witch? With even ickier stuff for the base than the Witch has...maybe even a base that interlocks with her... :thumbsup:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I think I agree with Bqeman's list...great minds think alike 

Doc


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Great lists!!*

Here's my two cents. I agree with most everyone here and have a couple to add that haven't been mentioned.

The Time Machine
Disney Nautilus
Proteus

The Thing from Another World
Fluffy from "Creepshow, The Crate" Tom Savini monsters!! 
Lizzie from "Tales from the Darkside"
The Fly (1958)
HARRYHAUSEN MONSTERS IN 1/8TH AURORA STYLE!!! 
Individual or group kits in 1/8 or 1/12th of the Lost in Space Family 
The Keeper (Lost in Space)
Klattu and Gort in 1/8th
Mr. Funny Shoes, the human sized Roach creatures from "Mimic"


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

-1/1000 Reliant (Styrene, dang it!)
-Accurate TOS shuttlecraft
-1/1000 TOS Romulan bird of prey
-Proteus
-Serenity
-Various vintage police cars including...
--'69 Dodge Polara
--'74 Dodge monaco (bluesmobile in styrene!) 
--'77 Royal monaco (Hillstreet blues)
--'80's Dodge Diplomat
--'80's Chevrolet Impala
--'89-'91 Ford Crown Vic.



WmTodd said:


> I mentioned in the Moebius Wish List how I love the Seattle Space Needle. I'd love to see a five or six foot tall model of that, and I'm baffled as to why they never ever had anything, other than a few 10 inch tall cigarette lighters or smaller paperweights (all of which by the way, are terrible).


Someone _did_ make a very basic Space needle in styrene, not sure of the maker but I have seen them on ebay from time to time. I've also seen one in an antique store in downtown Seattle.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

The two monsters that chased Kirk on that ice planet from the new Star 
Trek movie the bear like creature and that crab creature. and how about some dragon models something missing from the hobby. new styrene kits
of the old flash Gordon's space ship and Ming's ship along with the strato cruiser ship. and a styrene commando Cody and a martian space ship, I know these are resin models but styrene models would be a better choice for these models. and how about a Galaxy 2 ship from the old Captain Video tv snow, one needs two XF-90 jet planes to build one space ship and those 1:48 scale planes are not cheap, it would be nice to have these oldie models ships as a tribute to how far we've come in the sci fi movie industry. Karl


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

1/8 Styrene Skeleton kit.

Would be great for Kit-Bashes and Diorama's.


----------

